# Anyone heard of or used Vectra 3D?



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My husband just made a trip to the vet to pick up heartworm preventitive and asked if they had K9 Advantix II for parasites. They did not have the K9 Advantix II but were offering Vectra 3D, as I am not familiar with the Vectra 3D I was wondering if it is just new to this area or the market. 

Anyone used this product or have good or bad results with it?


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I have used it for 2 summers, am currently on my 3rd. I love this product.

I used to use Frontline, but started to find engorged ticks on my dogs and in my home (on dog beds). 

I switched to Vectra 3D and have not seen a tick on my dogs since. 

Being that I do a lot of hiking and kayaking with my dogs the blackfly and mosquito repelling aspect is a super bonus!
I live in a woodsy/swampy part of Maine ticks and biting flys run rampant!


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

We've always used Vectra 3D on Jack. The vet used to carry Frontline, but started seeing it lose effect on the tick's around here. They were apparently becoming immune to it. We haven't used the K9 Advantix, so I can't really compare the two, but Vectra's applicator is SO much easier to use than the Frontline was. Jack's never had fleas or ticks, and no adverse reactions, so nothing really negative to say from us, apart from how expensive it is. It was certainly a shock to buy that three pack.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Our vet recommended it to us last August when we took Joey for his first visit. So far, so good. We give that to him along with Interceptor for heartworm (on the same day each month; Interceptor in the AM, Vectra 3D in the PM).


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Effie had a LOT of ticks. We walk in the woods and fields almost every day. I tried Sentry Natural and she had no decrease in ticks. We just started the Vectra a month ago. After 3 ticks the first two days she hasn't had any since. We love it. It goes on backwards - start at the tail and work up to the neck. I don't know why that is important but it has worked well.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Didn't realize you had to start at the tail. We've started at the neck, and worked our way down.

Also, Joey has so much hair that it's a pain to apply the liquid to the skin. Any advice would really be appreciated!


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Cheerful1 said:


> Didn't realize you had to start at the tail. We've started at the neck, and worked our way down.
> 
> Also, Joey has so much hair that it's a pain to apply the liquid to the skin. Any advice would really be appreciated!


We spread Jack's hair with a "people" comb. It gives us a longer trail of skin to apply the medicine to, than just spreading his hair with my fingers. Even then some medicine still gets stuck in his fur, but not a lot. I tell him he looks like a stegosaurus when it dries and makes his hair stand up!


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

I have used it on numerous dogs for about a year and it worked okay. Unfortunately it only seemed to work for about 3 or so weeks before I'd start seeing fleas again (even w/ periodically treating the yard and house). I used it for as long as I did because at the time I was able to buy it at cost. Since then I've moved on to a different product. Also was not fond of the oily residue that lasted for a couple to a few days after application.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

We've been using it since we moved back to this area in 2007. It's worked well on both dogs. I have not had any fleas and the only ticks I have seen have been on ME!

It's expensive, but you do get some rebates for the product from your vet if they file them.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences with this product, all of your advice is greatly appreciated.


----------

